# School of rummynose, red eye or cardinal tetras for a 40g breeder tank?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello!

Deciding what type of schooling fish to get has been the hardest part! :shock: And they will be the last fish to be added on my 40g tank!

This three are in the finals in the competition of being the schooling fish of my tank. I like all three of them especially the rummynose since people are telling me that if their nose are less red then it means that there's something wrong in the water. The red eyes are cool, but they grow a little bigger than the others. The Cardinals tetras are pretty, but I don't know if they are the less hardy of the other two. And since they are all tetras...who are the least fin nippers?

I'll be finally setting up my tank this week and doing the cycling process.

Also: Which fish can be the first to start in the new tank that is hardy? And which should I wait to add later?

Here are the fish I'll be adding:

- Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish (2 males and 4 females or 1 male and 5 females)
- Panda Cory (6)
- Kuhli Loach (6)
- Rummynose, red eye, or cardinal tetras (10-12)
*- Otocinclus Catfish (6) <--- Only if I get lots of algae attacks*

Please and Thanks!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

oh a 40g community tanks sounds so amazing <3 I am so jealous!

I saw rummynose in person for the first time Friday. I think they're gorgeous.

I love all the fish you have selected. So awesome. You will post photos, right?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Sure! = )


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm partial to rummynoses, I keep mine in a 40 breeder. They don't nip and are wonderful schoolers. They are a little on the delicate side so it's critical that you maintain water quality. And yes, their noses & tails will fade in poor water conditions. The more you have the better, 10-12 is a good number. They can be prone to Ich and be careful when you acclimate, most people will lose them in the first 48 hrs.

Red eyes can be on the nippy side but they won't be as bad as serpaes, black skirts or bleeding hearts.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I always climates my fish half an hour floating in the tank while they get used to the tank's temperature. Do I have to drip aclimate them too? Adding a few drops inside the bag they came in?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I love both rummynose and cardinals. I'm doing a large school of both (probably 15-20 of each) in my 55 gallon to go with my 4 Bolivian rams.

When acclimating, float the bag and add about 1/4 cup of tank water about every 5 or 10 minutes. I do this for about 30-40 minutes then net the fish out, do not dump the bag water into the tank.

I would probably start with the rainbow fish and kuhlis. If you do decide on otos add them last as they need a very mature tank with algae and plants to do well.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Do you have any plans for a quarantine tank?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

jeaninel: Ok. I always thought that the kuhlies were supposed to be the last to add in the tank. Adding the dwarf rainbows first is I'm gonna do once the cycle is set. I'll add the kuhli next once I see I have enough hiding places for them. Thank you!

MikeG14: I haven't thought about one yet, not seriously, but I DO have an unused 10g tank and I'm keeping it under the tank stand in case I decide to do it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to the qt tank. I would definitely suggest quarantining any and all fish for at least 2-3 weeks and a 10 gallon makes a perfect qt for the fish you want.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Do I have to quarantine even the first fish to start in the tank once is cycled? (the dwarf rainbows will be the first to add if available at petco).

I have to ask a few questions, but first:

I'm going to do the fish in cycle. It's the the easiest for me to cycle the add. BUT, I'm planning on getting the Tetra Safestart so that the cycle starts quicker.

I'm going to use seachem prime (2 drops per gallon, right?) as my main water conditioner. At the same time I'm going to use the tetra safestart and pour the whole bottle inside the tank. After adding TSS I'll turn on the heater and the filters and wait 24 hour until I can add 4 zebra danios and wait a few days (or the next day) to test the water. 

Once I use Tetra safestart, I don't have to use it again if the tank is cycled?

Do I only need to use Seachem prime and nothing more?

Is it true that you can add a few drops of prime so that it stabilize ammonia/nitrate for 24 hours? How many drops for a 40g tank? 80 drops? Or 40 drops?

I've been looking so much informations online and people comment different ways to use prime and safestart. :-?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Since your doing a fish in cycle you can put the dwarf neons in your 40. Make sure you wait until your tank is completely cycled and stable (about 4-6 weeks) before adding your next group. Remember you will need to cycle your qt tank also. I would suggest add I g a sponge filter to your 40 and once it's cycled you can move the sponge filter to your qt so it'll be ready for your next group.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

manami said:


> Once I use Tetra safestart, I don't have to use it again if the tank is cycled?
> 
> Do I only need to use Seachem prime and nothing more?
> 
> ...


You can add a little SafeStart every time you introduce a new fish, so it's a good product to have around.

I only use Prime and no other additives other than IAL & roobios tea.

2 drops of Prime per gallon will detoxify 1ppm of ammonia for 24 hours. 80 drops will do it. A 40 breeder actually holds 44.5 gallons so 80 is in the ballpark.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

jeaninel said:


> Since your doing a fish in cycle you can put the dwarf neons in your 40. Make sure you wait until your tank is completely cycled and stable (about 4-6 weeks) before adding your next group. Remember you will need to cycle your qt tank also. I would suggest add I g a sponge filter to your 40 and once it's cycled you can move the sponge filter to your qt so it'll be ready for your next group.


Did you meant that I add the dwarf neons while cycling or after cycling the tank? 
Will the quarantine tank cycle faster if I only transfer the sponge filter from the 40g tank to the 10g? Won't I need to zebra danios to cycle the 10g? how long should I wait for each group of fish to add to the 40g tank? And how long should I keep the new fish in the quarantine tank? two weeks or more?

SomanyquestionsI'msorryI'mjustsoexcited!!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

You can transfer a sponge to seed a new tank, I do it all the time. Danios are also a good fish to do a fish-in cycle so it's up to you.

I personally do a 3 week quarantine. If in that time there are no issues, I introduce the fish in the main tank. Any problems and the clock gets set back to zero.

Dontbesorryforaskingsomanyquestionsthisisfun!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeG14: haha! XD. I still have few more questions left! :lol:

I'll have to buy the sponge filter online. I can't find it at my nearest petshops = S. I'm thinking of getting this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0056XVF82/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A7SIQ2Y2T11UM

Question for ghe 40g!: I'm planning on doing 25% water changes with a 5g bucket for the 40g tank (for now). After I treat the water, should I wait half an hour before pouring the water to the tank?, or should I add the prime drops to the bucket of water, stir a little bit and just add it to the tank? As long as it has the same temperature?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll try the rummynose first and hope they like my tank. = )


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I use a similar sponge filter in my betta tanks.
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=24538 

I condition my water with Prime a few minutes before I start siphoning the aquarium. I'm doing 2-20% water changes a week in my 40, so I'm changing about 8 gallons a shot. You should get a few more buckets. I have 4-5 gallon & 1-2 gallon buckets dedcated to my 40.

Get the temperature in the ballpark, it doesn't have to be exact. If the temperature is a degree or two cooler it will trigger spawning in the corys and other fish. The slight change in temperature simulates rainfall. So it can be a good thing.

Rummys are fragile and are a bad choice to cycle a tank.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh no. I didn't meant to use the rummynose as part of the fish in cycling (I'll be getting the zabras danios for the cycling) what I meant is that I'll choose the rummynose as my schooling fish once the tank is cycled.

Ok. I'll have to do that as well (the two times a week water changes) for the 40g.


----------

